# Store Closing Sale



## BoulderOutdoor (Mar 18, 2006)

The Boulder Outdoor Center is closing its retail store and everything is on sale!

Prices have dropped and everything is now 35-80% off!

New and used snowsports and boating gear. 

Products are online at: http://www.BOC123.com


----------

